# 40-100mph times in 3rd and 4th?



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

As a bit of a laugh and to find out where we all lie in "the food chain", I thought it would be a little bit of fun to post some real world times. I got this idea from a thread yesterday. 

I've chosen 3rd and 4th gear because in a typical overtake from 40mph, or out of a 40mph corner 3rd is likely to be the lowest gear you would select unless on track. 4th gear is there as a measure of flexibility. I've omitted 5th (and 6th) as you're unlikely to use a gear that high in a 40mph overtake etc.

Along with the times, you should state whether:

(a) Your speed measurement is accurate (GPS) or indicated.
(b) Weather conditions (light drizzle, dry etc.).
(c) R32, R33 or R34 (or other, non-skylines welcome).
(d) Power mod lists to give birth to ideas.

Do not test dangerously on public roads or you are disqualified!

Okay, here goes:

*40-100mph in 3rd - 8.9s (light drizzle, wet road, accurate speeds, R32 GTR)
40-100mph in 4th - 12.0s (light drizzle, wet road, accurate speeds, R32 GTR)*

Mods: HKS hard pipes, uprated intercooler(?), Trust downpipe, Cat-replacement pipe, 5-Zigen cat-back, Impul E-PROM (standard boost).



I'll have another go some day when it's dry.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

M3 drivers particularly welcome to contribute.:smokin: 

Please state transmission too. 5sp or 6sp (or 7sp???)?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

I do not have individual in-gear times, but using the datalog from TOTB IV, my 40 to 100 MPH time is under 4.05 seconds. The time is taken from 3881 RPM in second to 7412 RPM in third.

The data is a bit complicated to verify, but if you download the following it should be correct.

You can download Motec interpreter software here 

The TOTB IV datalog from my Motec ECU can be found here right click save into the " Logged Data" directory of the Motec software.

Once you have opened the file, you have to click one of the icons at the top of the screen to see the data, where you will see that at 23.95 seconds the engine RPM was 3881 in second gear ~39 MPH logged as 70.2 KPH.
At 28 seconds the engine was 7412 in third ~ 101 MPH logged as 166.7 KPH.

The datalog of the speed at TOTB IV overestimates the actual speed as the ECU calibration was on different tyres. You can check the gear ratio / speed / RPM using this spreadsheet where you will need to enter 285 section and 30 profile tyres.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I'd love to see the times for 40-90 in 3rd, cos I can't pull 100 in 3rd....

I'll have a damned good run at it in 4th though.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Topping 3rd gear will get me to around 100mph & 4th only upto 120mph - then the super long 5th gear. I've been upto 160something before I bottled it/Ran out of track - The car was still pulling tho & I hadn't reached the end of the top cog.

R32 GTR running around 1 Bar - Standard Drive train & Box - Mods - Apexi Air filters & Down Pipes - decat- HKS dragster back box.

NB: The above information is based on past experiences & no official testing has been performed - So this can be viewed as ball park info only.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Interesting. I'll try it before and after mappage


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

GavGTR said:


> Topping 3rd gear will get me to around 100mph & 4th only upto 120mph - then the super long 5th gear. I've been upto 160something before I bottled it/Ran out of track - The car was still pulling tho & I hadn't reached the end of the top cog.


What RPM's were those speeds at? I've hit 7k in 5th (then backed off as that's my self-imposed redline) and it felt fairly quick. 7k in 4th feels a little more than 120 I thought...


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

vennuth said:


> What RPM's were those speeds at? I've hit 7k in 5th (then backed off as that's my self-imposed redline) and it felt fairly quick. 7k in 4th feels a little more than 120 I thought...


vennuth,

The above spreadshet is not locked, you can put your own gear and diff ratios in to correctly calculate your speeds for any tyre size.

It is quite likely that your rev counter will be optimistic, so your actual revs will be less than displayed. 

If you have a Power FC, the hand controller RPM will be spot on.

If you post your diff and gear ratios, I will do some different versions of the spreadsheet for the different vehicles.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I was going to say - you'd probably need to factor some variance for RPM & Speedo results as I seem to remember a thread about the gauge reading being a little wayward reading wise.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

vennuth said:


> What RPM's were those speeds at? I've hit 7k in 5th (then backed off as that's my self-imposed redline) and it felt fairly quick. 7k in 4th feels a little more than 120 I thought...


I usually knock up a gear at around 6800 / 7000 sometime 7500 but those are few & very far between. So around the 7k mark for 120mph & change up.
Probably a bit of variance there I guess. 

I'll make a note check these figures this weekend while at Spa & the Nurburg Ring.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

If overtaking at 40 I'd probably drop into second just to be safe 

Got no way of measuring my times accurately unfortunately although from what's been said above I'm sure I'm doing over 100 in 3rd and over 130 in 4th (changing at around 7.5 - 8K). 

Chris


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Had a go in dry, and made 8.6 and 11.6 (with a/c on doh ).


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> I do not have individual in-gear times, but using the datalog from TOTB IV, my 40 to 100 MPH time is under 4.05 seconds. The time is taken from 3881 RPM in second to 7412 RPM in third.
> 
> The data is a bit complicated to verify, but if you download the following it should be correct.
> 
> ...


I've got it loaded but I'm struggling to read it. Is the speed in km/h?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I've got it figured Hugh.

Very interesting. I was looking for in-gear acceleration, trying to even things out for us small turbo blokes,  but you've got a fast piece of metal there. I made out that 3rd gear was covering a 20mph (32kph) interval in ~1.3s and 4th made the same interval in ~1.6s. This compares with ~2.9s and 3.9s averages for the same 20mph-size intervals in 3rd and 4th respectively in my humble vehicle. 

I found this however, which made me feel better:

http://www.bmwnation.com/NEWS/010803_b.html

BMW M3 2001



> Acceleration in fourth gear from 50-75 mph, a typical overtaking range, is covered in just 5.3 seconds.


So scaling down, about 4.2s for a 20mph interval in 4th. That's just too bad.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

GavGTR said:


> I usually knock up a gear at around 6800 / 7000 sometime 7500 but those are few & very far between. So around the 7k mark for 120mph & change up.
> Probably a bit of variance there I guess.
> 
> I'll make a note check these figures this weekend while at Spa & the Nurburg Ring.


Cheers


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I've got it figured Hugh.
> 
> Very interesting. I was looking for in-gear acceleration, trying to even things out for us small turbo blokes,  but you've got a fast piece of metal there. I made out that 3rd gear was covering a 20mph (32kph) interval in ~1.3s and 4th made the same interval in ~1.6s. This compares with ~2.9s and 3.9s averages for the same 20mph-size intervals in 3rd and 4th respectively in my humble vehicle.
> 
> ...


R33_GTS-t,

It's hard for most to understand just how fast all our cars are never mind the more tuned ones.

An M3 "Acceleration in fourth gear from 50-75 mph, a typical overtaking range, is covered in just 5.3 seconds." is a mega car for most punters. 

50 to 75 MPH in 4th, we would have time to lift off, have a good yawn and the M3 would still be in the rear view mirror.

It was a bit of fun looking at the figures, good subject for a thread!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Hugh Keir said:


> It was a bit of fun looking at the figures, good subject for a thread!


Cheers. I was surprised how competitive mine is against other road cars with very meagre mods. Your's is just ridiculously fast!:smokin: 

It would have been nice to see some posts from those in between but nevermind.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Just looked at my GPS data-logger, recorded on the Ruf.

On a full acceleration run 40-100mph took 5.23 seconds, but that is in 2nd and 3rd gear, since 2nd reaches 77mph and 3rd reaches 110mph.

40mph is only 3600rpm in 2nd in my car, so it's the gear you would be in rather than 3rd (when you would only be doing about 2500rpm).

Not therefore a very comparable statistic, but it is 100% accurate.

Guy


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Guy said:


> Just looked at my GPS data-logger, recorded on the Ruf.
> 
> On a full acceleration run 40-100mph took 5.23 seconds, but that is in 2nd and 3rd gear, since 2nd reaches 77mph and 3rd reaches 110mph.
> 
> ...


5 seconds is fairly shifting but using 2nd is cheating.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> 5 seconds is fairly shifting but using 2nd is cheating.


Not really, as I said it's just not really comparable due to different gearing, since I would only be doing 2500rpm if I used 3rd, whereas the GTRs are at 3800rpm or higher......


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Guy said:


> Not really, as I said it's just not really comparable due to different gearing, since I would only be doing 2500rpm if I used 3rd, whereas the GTRs are at 3800rpm or higher......


3800rpm??? About 2800rpm. Not a massive difference. Most GTRs will also do 110mph in 3rd too, so they're just different kinds of engine. Anyway 5 seconds is a super quick time, even using 2nd!


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Ah ok, I misread Hughs post above........

Guy


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Pasted directly from my site here:

40 - 100mph using gears* (2nd & 3rd): 6.18 seconds (includes approx 0.6s lag)
40 - 100mph in 3rd gear* (no gearchanges): 7.0 seconds
40 - 100mph in 4th gear* (no gearchanges): 9.4 seconds (Setup C - not tested with setup D)
40 - 100mph in 5th gear* (no gearchanges): 14.6 seconds (Setup C - not tested with setup D)

* - starting at a steady 40mph off boost in the gear under test, then flooring the throttle. The times should give an indication of the driveablility considering that it's not a big power Skyline with over 700 horsepower. Ambient temperature approx 6C during tests. 3rd is the optimal gear for 40 to 100mph runs - 4th gear still has almost 2500rpm left to go by the time the car reaches 100mph.

Using indicated speeds. Dry weather.

UK R33GTR
Apexi filters
Tomei 260 cams
Apexi GT intercooler
R34 turbos @ 1.15 bar
HKS elbows, Trust downpipes, HKS Silent Hi-Power
600cc injectors
HKS F-Con Pro ECU

More detail (and graphs) on the site.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

R33_GTS-t said:


> 3800rpm??? Most GTRs will also do 110mph in 3rd too, so they're just different kinds of engine.


my old gtr33 reached about 115 in third with 335ATH measured by satellite and about 125 on the speedo


----------



## Robertio (Sep 29, 2003)

Not really comparable as gearing seems to be similar to Guy's - there is no way I'd try to overtake anything from 40mph in 3rd gear as there are a couple of thousand lag tastic rpm before it gets going. Just looking at a datalog from when we were mapping my car in May; 3rd gear was 8.6 seconds for 40-100, 4th gear would require a calendar to measure.

Non-seq twin turbo'd RX-7 running 360rwhp (approx 430 fly) at 1bar.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

liquidculture said:


> my old gtr33 reached about 115 in third with 335ATH measured by satellite and about 125 on the speedo


I wouldn't mind betting it would also do 115 in 3rd if you had a different amount of power too :smokin:


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Guy said:


> Just looked at my GPS data-logger, recorded on the Ruf.
> 
> On a full acceleration run 40-100mph took 5.23 seconds
> 
> Guy


Guy, your car rocks.

Be great to see it at TOTB next year

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

40-100 in 8.5s in my stock c32 amg with 4 on board (wifey doing the timing,kids as ballast). About 1 second delay for kickdown.
I think not bad for slush-matic. 
It feels faster than a R34 GTR with induction/exhaust (my previous car) - can anyone confirm?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Hugh Keir said:


> Guy, your car rocks.
> 
> Be great to see it at TOTB next year
> 
> ...


Hugh,

Thanks for the kind words.

I may well go to watch TOTB again this year, as it's great to see the big Skylines go for it and I missed Keiths well-deserved win this year. As for my car though there's not much point taking it really, I would do OK at the Top Speed section, probably in the low 190's over 1.25 miles, but I won't drag race it and since a top 10 place required a 10.5 or better this year would be wasting time doing so anyway. As for the handling circuit I'm afraid the setup at TOTB is just not something I've ever fancied doing, it's a go-kart track compared to the circuits I like driving where my car shows it's real potential, such as Spa, Nurgurgring, Silverstone, Brands Hatch etc

As an aside - Did you see my data-logging from a 201mph run at Bruntingthorpe, in case you missed it it is here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showpost.php?p=387917&postcount=78

rgds

Guy


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Guy, what spec is your car?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Porsche 996 GT2 Clubsport, with Ruf 590bhp engine (known as the Nardo engine since their demo car did 217mph there with the same engine, although has done 224mph recently on GPS). Engine runs 1.2bar on SUL.

Spec is as per the bottom of this page. http://www.rufautocentre.com/conversions/996Turbo.asp#

rgds

Guy


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

VERY nice Guy. Brilliant torque curve - pulling like a train from below 2000rpm. Oh the luxury of having an extra 1000cc ...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Guy,

Notice that the graph only goes to 7k rpm. How quickly does the power trail off after 7k and what max revs/limiter do you use?

Agree with Kingsley - that is some nice torque.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks. Redline is 7,150rpm, there is no power tail-off it justs hits the rev-limiter.

Guy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ah right - Thanks for that mate. I had kind of assumed that it revved to 8k or more.

It clearly goes like a stabbed rat.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

This may also be of interest. I posted it a while ago - don't know how to do links 


I thought it might be interesting to compare straight line acceleration of people's cars both against each other and in respect of the modifications to the cars.

I've never had the 0-60 or 0-100 times of my car measured, partly because a drag start would be required which I feel would put too much strain on the clutch and transmission. I have therefore tried to measure some "in between speed" times. I used the rev counter as a speed measure rather than the speedo. The following gives speed in mph per 1,000 revs in the relevant gear (GTR 33 only, those with other cars who participate will need to work it out yourselves). I arrived at the revs/speed ratio by referring to an autocar test and my origin blue i GPS system.

1st gear 5.6mph per 1,000 revs
2nd gear 9.75mph per 1,000 revs
3rd gear 14.25 revs per 1,000 revs

My times

30-70 mph in 3.1 secs (5,300 rpm in 1st gear up to 7,200 rpm in 2nd gear)
70-100 mph 3.0 secs (5,000rpm in 3rd gear up to 7,000 rpm in 3rd gear)
30-100mph in 6.9 secs (5,300 rpm in 1st gear up to 7,000 rpm in 3rd gear)

The 30-100 time is longer than the individual 30-70 plus 70-100 times because the 30-100 involves an additional gear change (2nd to 3rd), which in my case added 0.8 secs!!!

The car has never been dynoed, but the performance enhancing spec is as follows:

HKS 2510's in this case running at 1.4 bar
HKS turbo elbows
flowed manifolds
600cc injectors
fuel pump
pace intercooler
Blitz induction kit
Trust down pipes, back pipe and Abbey de-cat pipe
Nismo clutch
Short shift

Look forward to some comparisons. For those of you who don't speed (Mycroft!), you could try the 30-70 test on a motorway.


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Guy said:


> Hugh,
> 
> As an aside - Did you see my data-logging from a 201mph run at Bruntingthorpe, in case you missed it it is here:
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the 201 MPH run.

I was intrigued by the shape of the speed plot. Does the initial speed rise and fall back to 50MPH mean that you started your run in the opposite direction and did a U turn at 50?

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The first acceleration is on a road that runs parallel to the runway, but in the opposite direction. At the end of this you do a huge u-turn onto the main runway, hence the speed drop. You can enter the runway carrying some speed but enter about 100m up the runway, so theres no real advantage in final speed as compared to starting at the end of the runway and just doing a straight line run (a la TOTB). What is does do is save doing a standing start (ie no clutch/gearbox failures) and also means the cornering is fun.

Guy


----------

